# Lyft rating low



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

been driving for over a year never dies my lyft rating go above my Uber. Uber at 4.91. Lyft 4.77. I hover around 4.8 usually on lyft

Pax are miserable 

imho lyft cheapos who don’t tip know driver low rate em do they return the favor and 4 us.


----------



## Nad2018 (Mar 18, 2018)

I have the same trouble with Lyft pax, seems like u can never do anything right for them..lol
Do the best u can , greet em, drive and have a nice day. The scammers will scam and ruin ur ratings, get u flagged so they can get free rides, and the paxholes will 1* anyways for no specific reason.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Nad2018 said:


> I have the same trouble with Lyft pax, seems like u can never do anything right for them..lol
> Do the best u can , greet em, drive and have a nice day. The scammers will scam and ruin ur ratings, get u flagged so they can get free rides, and the paxholes will 1* anyways for no specific reason.


Yup. My lyft rating tanked this week because of LaTisha, DeShanti, and well....you get my point! All motivated by free rides of course.


----------



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

What sort of areas are you all driving in? I tend to stay between the 4.86 and 4.95 range.


----------



## Nad2018 (Mar 18, 2018)

Driver2448 said:


> What sort of areas are you all driving in? I tend to stay between the 4.86 and 4.95 range.


Around Richmond Va, but Petersburg and hopewell is where I've noticed my ratings have taken a BAD hit !! 
Watch the overly nice fake pax
Those will hit u the next day with a 1*

I was able to get myself back up to a 4.86 from a 4.78 after taking a couple of 1* and flagged for untrue cleanliness and navigation



upyouruber said:


> Yup. My lyft rating tanked this week because of LaTisha, DeShanti, and well....you get my point! All motivated by free rides of course.


Exactly! Funny how Lyft is literally making drivers start profiling after u take a couple hits from people like that. It's sad cuz there are still some honest good one's left.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

I’m in Fort Lauderdale and in the last 100 Uber rates rides I got 97 5 stars. On lyft 88 going by the last 4 weekly emails from lyft. Lyft pax are just cheap. That’s why they ride it here because Uber is more expensive in this region


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

joebo1963 said:


> I'm in Fort Lauderdale and in the last 100 Uber rates rides I got 97 5 stars. On lyft 88 going by the last 4 weekly emails from lyft. Lyft pax are just cheap. That's why they ride it here because Uber is more expensive in this region


I find these Lyft paxholes start to appear when Uber is surging.


----------



## Nad2018 (Mar 18, 2018)

upyouruber said:


> I find these Lyft paxholes start to appear when Uber is surging.


Yup. Funny thing is I caught one who 1* me and her profile name was melawdy with a pic but when I 3* her and complained in comment box I was notified by Lyft that Michaels 1* had been removed and they're sorry I had problems with him. SMH !! She opened a new account after possible losing the one under Michael?? Fishy fishy fishy



upyouruber said:


> I find these Lyft paxholes start to appear when Uber is surging.


The area I been driving in has been taken over by paxholes... most complain about Uber and say they don't have credit cards and Uber won't accept debit cards nomore. I wonder why!!!! It's time for Lyft to follow and not accept all these prepaid debit cards etc...way to many scams

Wow...ur Lyft rating is still pretty good considering what we have to pick up. I've noticed majority of people my age (38) and up I rarely have problems. It's usually the younger crowd I run into problems and scams with. We have a campus near by and guess what?! They complained that they can't get Uber or Lyft drivers anymore on weekends 
Some of the college kids have really screwed up some of the local drivers here (me included) and we're now ignoring the campus  to save our behinds (ratings)


----------

